# Upper Peninsula Morels



## Shawn906 (Mar 21, 2018)

My name is Shawn and I'm new to this forum and am from Marquette County Michigan located in the Upper Peninula. As soon as our snow is gone and spring hits I would love to learn more about Morels and would love to help you all learn about what The Upper Peninsula of Michigan can provide for you hunters. Thank you for this page and forum. I look forward to getting to know u folks.


----------



## Shawn906 (Mar 21, 2018)

A gentlemn name Wade active on the Indiana forum met me on our travels through Indiana and recommended I share what I can with you all. Thank you Wade for this recommendation to this forum to help hunters from all over.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

HI Shawn

I hunted the Grand Marais area last year and found nothing.

Yoopers are tight lipped about the morels up there.

Maybe my friend and I can meet your for a foray this spring.

I hear the east side is much better than west.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Shawn906 said:


> My name is Shawn and I'm new to this forum and am from Marquette County Michigan located in the Upper Peninula


Hi Shawn, I'm one of the Trolls just under the Bridge, Lewiston. Give me a shout if you make it to Troll Country.....LOL


----------



## John T. Reid (Apr 9, 2018)

Question for Lake Gogebic area....Last week in May generally pretty good ? Yellow Spongue?

Thanks, John


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shawn906 said:


> A gentlemn name Wade active on the Indiana forum met me on our travels through Indiana and recommended I share what I can with you all. Thank you Wade for this recommendation to this forum to help hunters from all over.


Welcome to the board Shawn, hope you have a really good season & learn lots about your new area. We won't hold knowing
" Wade" against ya either...


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks like late July for morel season up there for this year.

How many feet of snow do you have? I've got less than an inch down here in Ingham county. I'm really hating it.


----------



## John T. Reid (Apr 9, 2018)

celticcurl said:


> Looks like late July for morel season up there for this year.
> 
> How many feet of snow do you have? I've got less than an inch down here in Ingham county. I'm really hating it.


No snow in central Indiana ....just cold. Going to the UP-wisc. side the last of May. Hope to find some but temps need to climb.


----------



## Shiitake Creek (Mar 1, 2018)

Hey gang, just got back from a decent early season morel hunt in IN. I'm just outside of Iron Mountain. I run the Shiitake Creek Mushroom Company and attend farmers markets in Marquette, Escanaba, Green Bay and Iron Mountain. We are certified for wild mushroom and do broker them as well. If ya want to make some cash on your season look me up.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Maybe when my friend K.A and I are up stumbling around the U.P we'll look you up (if you don't mind).

I tried contacting a wholesaler in Eaton Rapids about my mushrooms but they never replied. No big deal, I didn't try contacting them more than once so I wasn't really serious about it.

I've got a brewery or 2 lined up for my shrooms.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Shawn906 said:


> My name is Shawn and I'm new to this forum and am from Marquette County Michigan located in the Upper Peninula. As soon as our snow is gone and spring hits I would love to learn more about Morels and would love to help you all learn about what The Upper Peninsula of Michigan can provide for you hunters. Thank you for this page and forum. I look forward to getting to know u folks.


Shawn. I live in Northern Indiana and hunt the upper part of the lower peninsula. I would like to learn more about U.P. Morels. I have two web sites that may be help full
MSU Enviro-weather has remote weather stations throughout the state but not many in U.P. but its worth a look. Daily Hi and Lo air temps., daily Hi Lo soil temps and daily precipitation. There is another site (Greencast.com) that will provide a better soil temp. report for anywhere you are. I suggest you check these out I think they could be helpful. It is my understanding that soil temps. need to be consistently in the 50s for the Morels to grow. I have been to the U.P. several times but have never hunted Morels there. I am also losing many of my areas South of the bridge to cutting and think I will need to head up your way soon so any information you can provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Shawn906 said:


> A gentlemn name Wade active on the Indiana forum met me on our travels through Indiana and recommended I share what I can with you all. Thank you Wade for this recommendation to this forum to help hunters from all over.


Wade is a wise man and a great Morel hunter but you may be pushing it a bit far to call him a "Gentleman" LOL


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Shawn906 said:


> A gentlemn name Wade active on the Indiana forum met me on our travels through Indiana and recommended I share what I can with you all. Thank you Wade for this recommendation to this forum to help hunters from all over.


Finally someone from the UP! We traveled there to hunt last year visited a burn site. Welcome to the forum good luck with your hunting this year


----------



## Northwoods Strider (May 16, 2018)

I also am from Michigan's Upper Peninsula, specifically Keweenaw Peninsula, the most northerly point of Michigan on the largest peninsula in Lake Superior.
I am an outdoorsman, but have never hunted morels up here, but I plan to now that I have more time. I love eating morels almost as much as I love being in the woods.
I would appreciate any hands-on tutoring from an experienced morelhead if ever available.
Thanks


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Northwoods Strider said:


> I also am from Michigan's Upper Peninsula, specifically Keweenaw Peninsula, the most northerly point of Michigan on the largest peninsula in Lake Superior.
> I am an outdoorsman, but have never hunted morels up here, but I plan to now that I have more time. I love eating morels almost as much as I love being in the woods.
> I would appreciate any hands-on tutoring from an experienced morelhead if ever available.
> Thanks


I am not in any way an expert but would be happy to share information and ideas with you. I hunt in Northern Indiana as well as the Northern L.P. Most of my knowledge has come from these areas will translate to your situation.
I do not want to insult you but I need to ask a basic question first so I know where to go from here.
Do you know what trees to find them under and how to identify those trees?
It is my understanding you have Maple/Mixed Hardwoods forests along with Aspen and White Pine. I have found Morels under all these but some trees are better than others. I look forward to your reply. MMH


----------



## Northwoods Strider (May 16, 2018)

I started morel hunting with my dad and uncle over 50 years ago. We (they) often had much success in the old growth hardwood forests of Michigan and Illinois.
I haven't hunted much in the intervening years, only occasionally stumbling upon a patch whilst hiking/biking.
Yes, we have mixed hardwood forests in the Keweenaw, along with an abundance of various conefirs. I have found morels in almost any environment, not only the burned and logged over forests, or under old growth elm. I've read old orchards are productive, so I guess that will be on my agenda as I recently acquired several acres of neglected apple trees.

Anyone else found morels regularly in old orchards?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Northwoods Strider said:


> I started morel hunting with my dad and uncle over 50 years ago. We (they) often had much success in the old growth hardwood forests of Michigan and Illinois.
> I haven't hunted much in the intervening years, only occasionally stumbling upon a patch whilst hiking/biking.
> Yes, we have mixed hardwood forests in the Keweenaw, along with an abundance of various conefirs. I have found morels in almost any environment, not only the burned and logged over forests, or under old growth elm. I've read old orchards are productive, so I guess that will be on my agenda as I recently acquired several acres of neglected apple trees.
> 
> Anyone else found morels regularly in old orchards?


You may have a gold mine with old orchards. One thing to keep in mind, if these orchards were still being harvested within the last few years you may have chemically contaminated soils. I have heard that if the trees are dying you will have a better chance of a bigger harvest of Morels. Please keep us informed of your finds this spring.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

mmh said:


> You may have a gold mine with old orchards. One thing to keep in mind, if these orchards were still being harvested within the last few years you may have chemically contaminated soils. I have heard that if the trees are dying you will have a better chance of a bigger harvest of Morels. Please keep us informed of your finds this spring.



We definitely stay away from active commercial orchards, as they are close to being environmental waste lands, except the organic ones.


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> HI Shawn
> 
> I hunted the Grand Marais area last year and found nothing.
> 
> ...


I have some family up there and they are just as tight tipped about their wild leek aka ramp spots


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

Burn morels have been reported in jack pine burns "up" there


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## little-shroomer (Apr 1, 2019)

these are from a jack pine burn in 2007 sleeper lake burn.. picked 200 lbs in a weekend...


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

little-shroomer said:


> these are from a jack pine burn in 2007 sleeper lake burn.. picked 200 lbs in a weekend...
> View attachment 16298
> View attachment 16300


Awesome haul.


----------

